# I would like training advice/direction please



## golfwizzzzz (Jan 16, 2010)

I am 37 years old, 6'2" currently an athletic 213lbs, down from a not lean 250+ in the three years I have been riding again after a ten year hiatus. I do 3 days a week of weights and ride mountain or road 2-3x per week. I have a baby and a toddler as well as a full time job, so time is realistically limited to 3-6 hours per week. I currently own a HRM, rollers and a Kurt Kinetic fluid trainer. I also have a trailer and trailer bike for the kids (which I usually use for 1-2 of my weekly rides). 

My goal is to ride a local flat criterium training ride (1 hour) at some point. I currently can average 17mph alone on the same circuit for one hour, the group seems to ride at 24-28mph with a lot of drafting. I am happy with my current weight, so a slight reduction in bodyfat would be the only change I would like there. If I am to consider today as day one, how long should I expect to set as a goal date? Should I concentrate on low intensity base mileage? SST seems to be a contradiction to the knowledge base from 15 years ago, but maybe my time is better spent there??? I am aware that my time allotment is nowhere near what it should be for maximal results, but it is a realistic amount that I will stick to. If anyone could suggest a structured, day by day, week by week plan, I would very much appreciate it. I would expect there are quite a few others in my situation who would also appreciate it. Thanks.


----------



## iliveonnitro (Feb 19, 2006)

golfwizzzzz said:


> I am 37 years old, 6'2" currently an athletic 213lbs, down from a not lean 250+ in the three years I have been riding again after a ten year hiatus. I do 3 days a week of weights and ride mountain or road 2-3x per week. I have a baby and a toddler as well as a full time job, so time is realistically limited to 3-6 hours per week. I currently own a HRM, rollers and a Kurt Kinetic fluid trainer. I also have a trailer and trailer bike for the kids (which I usually use for 1-2 of my weekly rides).
> 
> My goal is to ride a local flat criterium training ride (1 hour) at some point. I currently can average 17mph alone on the same circuit for one hour, the group seems to ride at 24-28mph with a lot of drafting. I am happy with my current weight, so a slight reduction in bodyfat would be the only change I would like there. If I am to consider today as day one, how long should I expect to set as a goal date? Should I concentrate on low intensity base mileage? SST seems to be a contradiction to the knowledge base from 15 years ago, but maybe my time is better spent there??? I am aware that my time allotment is nowhere near what it should be for maximal results, but it is a realistic amount that I will stick to. If anyone could suggest a structured, day by day, week by week plan, I would very much appreciate it. I would expect there are quite a few others in my situation who would also appreciate it. Thanks.


You'll never average 24mph on a solo ride, so don't look at a group's mph average. Your best bet is to join a local group ride of 25+ people. As soon as you can hang with them for the 25-35mi, do your first cat5 crit.

Only you can determine a goal date, based on how good you are about riding 3-6hrs/wk throughout the winter. March is doable if you're religious about it, but early-mid summer may be better. Nobody is ever really ready for their first race, so if you get the itch, just go try it. The worst that can happen is getting dropped and training/riding more.

For 3-6hrs/wk, spend all your time at SST or above. SST is base training. You won't gain much by riding at any lower of an intensity.

You should get a book on training (even if it's a Carmichael book) and follow it. Some structure is best, even if it's not the most sound advice. If you want a simple plan, work on SST/threshold for 3-6hrs/wk until March, throw in 30-60min of VO2max in March/April, and 20-40min/wk of anaerobic intervals in April/May. Don't spend any time below SST, unless it's to recover from VO2/anaerobic intervals.


----------



## golfwizzzzz (Jan 16, 2010)

Thanks for the reply, I actually do plan on riding through the winter (I like the cold weather) . What specific schedule should I follow now?


----------



## iliveonnitro (Feb 19, 2006)

golfwizzzzz said:


> Thanks for the reply, I actually do plan on riding through the winter (I like the cold weather) . What specific schedule should I follow now?



My post from above still stands:


If you want a simple plan, work on SST/threshold for 3-6hrs/wk until March, throw in 30-60min of VO2max in March/April, and 20-40min/wk of anaerobic intervals in April/May. Don't spend any time below SST, unless it's to recover from VO2/anaerobic intervals.​

It's typically better to ride more frequently at a shorter duration than longer rides that are less frequent. If you can get on the bike 5 days a week, that would be best.


----------



## King Arthur (Nov 13, 2009)

golfwizz,
Why not hire a coach and get yourslef your individual plan. This way you are paying someone to look after the training aspect for you. I like having a plan I can follow on a day to day basis.
My coach also "encourages questions" and will respond with good comments.
From a more personal note, I would stay away from Carmichel Training Systems. It seems they are more big box, lots of numbers and very impersonal and use computer generated "stored" type monthly programs. My .02 cents.


----------



## IAmSpecialized (Jul 16, 2008)

King Arthur said:


> golfwizz,
> Why not hire a coach and get yourslef your individual plan. This way you are paying someone to look after the training aspect for you. I like having a plan I can follow on a day to day basis.
> My coach also "encourages questions" and will respond with good comments.
> From a more personal note, I would stay away from Carmichel Training Systems. It seems they are more big box, lots of numbers and very impersonal and use computer generated "stored" type monthly programs. My .02 cents.


Agreed. Sound advice.


----------

